# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Μια βοήθεια για ασύρματα δίκτυα και αγορά hardware

## chralexo

Ένας φίλος στο χώρο εργασίας (φυλάκιο) θέλει να έχει πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ. Με την ασύρματη κάρτα του laptop (5ετίας) πιάνει κάποια δίκτυα αλλά είναι κλειδωμένα. Του έδωσα εγώ usb με κεραία atheros ar9271 wireless network adapter και όταν πας το laptop στο παράθυρο στα χέρια πιάνει ένα δίκτυο χωρίς ασφάλεια και μπαίνει στο ίντερνετ αλλά έχει πολύ χαμηλό σήμα.Θέλω να με βοηθήσετε να αγοράσουμε κάποιο hardare έτσι ώστε από το γραφείο (2 μέτρα από το παράθυρο περίπου) να πιάσει το ασύρματο δίκτυο με πιο πολύ σήμα ώστε να κάνει ικανοποιητικό σερφάρισμα και να μην έχει αποσυνδέσεις (λόγω πολύ ασθενούς σήματος). Δεκτά όλα τα μαγαζιά και internet

----------


## HackFreak

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις καλή επιλογή είναι να πάρεις ενα wireless extender / bridge το οποίο θα λαμβάνει το σήμα απο το wireless network της επιλογής σου και θα το αναμεταδίδει ενσύρματα ή ενσύρματα στο τελικό κόμβο(υπολογιστή). Ένα είναι αυτό:


```
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.612444
```

----------


## salaman

Eγώ θα πρότεινα αυτά τα 2 



```
http://www.mobiletrade.gr/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.pbv.v9.tpl&product_id=599&category_id=94&manufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart
```



```
http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktyaka-proionta/855-Ubiquiti-NanoStationM2-NSM2-AirMax-AP-CPE.html
```

----------


## gio5aMG

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να επενδύσει προς 3g μεριά, υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα να χάσει/κλείσει/κλειδώσει/whatever το δίκτυο που συνδέεται τώρα και να μείνει με τον εξοπλισμό στο χέρι. Για το σκοπό που το θέλει νομίζω εξυπηρετεί, + η μεγάλη ευελιξία και υπάρχουν πακέτα υποφερτά από τους παρόχους. Και γω στη θητεία μου έτσι την έβγαλα, κάποιοι που είχαν και data plan από τις συνδέσεις τους με tethering. Ας ρίξει μια ματιά...

----------


## tsaggas

καλησπερα παιδια θελω οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει σας παρακαλω. χρησιμοποιω wi-fi δικτυο απο μιας φιλης μοθ την συνδεση που μενει διπλα μου.η συνδεση που εχει ειναι ote conn=x πριν δυο μερες εκει που ειμουν στο ιντερνετ ξαφνικα η συνδεση χαθηκε και δεν μπορουσε να βρει το δικτυο ξανα..εκτοτε δεν το εχει ξαναβρει.μπηκα στο κεντρο δικτυοθ και ενο στις συνδεσεις υπαρχει η συνδεση του conn-x στην συνδεση δικτυου δεν μπορει να το βρει....το παραδοξο ειναι οτι στο κινητο μου συνεχιζω και εχω την συνδεση χωρις κανενα προβλημα...μονο ο υπολογιστης δεν μπορει να βρει την συνδεση...καναμε και επανεκκινηση του royter αλλα παλι δεν γινεται τιποτα..σας παρακαλω υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να βοηθησει?σας ευχαριστω

----------


## mirtiano

tsaggas,

Πηγαινε απο τον υπολογιστη αυτον,στο κεντρο δικτυου και κοινης χρησης μεσω του πινακα ελεγχου,στην διαχειρηση ασυρματων δικτυων και οσα ασυρματα δικτυα εχεις καταχωρημενα διεγραψετα ολα εστω με δεξι κλικ και διαγραφη πανω στο καθε ενα, ή οπως αλλοιως το λεει.Μετα κανε επανακινηση του υπολογιστη και βαλε το σαν να ειναι η πρωτη φορα που συνδεεται σε ασυρματο δικτυο.Αν δεν σου βγαλει χωρο για να βαλεις τον κωδικο,πιο κατω λεει κατι για κλειδι,ενεργοποιησε το και βαλτον εκει.

Συγνωμη που δεν ειμαι απολυτα ακριβης,αλλα δεν τα θυμαμαι με ακριβεια,τωρα τον εχω ενσυρματα συνδεμενο και δεν μου τα βγαζει.

Εκτος και αν καποιος αλλαξε καποια ρυθμιση μεσα στο μενου wireless του ρουτερ και δεν ταιριαζει με αυτες που εχουν δωθει στον υπολογιστη.

----------

